# Feeling SO much better



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I have had DP for 1 year 6 month 3 weeks and 1 day and I feel SO much better. I contribute it to taking vitamin D3 and reading Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder by Fugen Neziroglu. It's interesting to me how every week I notice a part of my dp that has just gone away and how I am starting to feel like the old me again. I've gotten to a point in my recovery where I honestly feel that I could be ok if it never went completely away. I feel so well and have such meaningful experiences that I could live a full and happy life with dp at this level. I think that's pretty good progress.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

wow. that's great. congratulations.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> wow. that's great. congratulations.


That's just brill news! Well done.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Dyna said:


> That's just brill news! Well done.


Hi Vallygirl,
Juran tried to PM you but you 
Are not accepting messages at this time, it's great to hear how far you have come.I reminder reading your posts when you were feeling awful. I was wondering did you find meds helpful. I can't help but notice that you seem to have made most of your recovery since you stopped taking them, other than supplements of course. I am v interested in your opinion on this as I have had Dp for a long time and often wonder if meds are what's holding me back? Thanks, Dyna


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Dyna said:


> Hi Vallygirl,
> Juran tried to PM you but you
> Are not accepting messages at this time, it's great to hear how far you have come.I reminder reading your posts when you were feeling awful. I was wondering did you find meds helpful. I can't help but notice that you seem to have made most of your recovery since you stopped taking them, other than supplements of course. I am v interested in your opinion on this as I have had Dp for a long time and often wonder if meds are what's holding me back? Thanks, Dyna


Hmm that's weird. I don't know why it says that I'm not accepting pms. Anyways, to answer your questions, absolutely. I have made the most progress in recovery since I have come off of all medication. I do believe that the klonopin helped me function when I was at the point that I was suicidal and unable to get out of bed. I had severe social anxiety and panic attacks and it allowed me to get out of bed and out into public. Still, after a point (and I wish I could give a time frame but I can't) the klonopin actually stopped my progress and started causing excessive anxiety, memory problem, sleep problems. Once I came completely off of it, I saw that it had really not been helping at all. Like I said, I wish I could tell you when it changed from being helpful to being harmful but I can't because I believed that I needed it and it was only retrospectively that I saw it for what it was.


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

congrats! best wishes to you!


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

ValleyGirl said:


> Hmm that's weird. I don't know why it says that I'm not accepting pms. Anyways, to answer your questions, absolutely. I have made the most progress in recovery since I have come off of all medication. I do believe that the klonopin helped me function when I was at the point that I was suicidal and unable to get out of bed. I had severe social anxiety and panic attacks and it allowed me to get out of bed and out into public. Still, after a point (and I wish I could give a time frame but I can't) the klonopin actually stopped my progress and started causing excessive anxiety, memory problem, sleep problems. Once I came completely off of it, I saw that it had really not been helping at all. Like I said, I wish I could tell you when it changed from being helpful to being harmful but I can't because I believed that I needed it and it was only retrospectively that I saw it for what it was.


Thanks Vallygirl. I think you are doing great and long may it continue and really appreciate all the support! Dyna


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm happy for you! I had a minute or two last night where it seemed like my dp was thinning out a little bit, and it was wonderful (and scary, since I've had it for over 8 years







. I'm reading Neziroglu's book, too; my therapist was kind enough to take a look at it, and express some healthy skepticism, since it's not really a set of tools that have been thoroughly tested and found to work, but the mindfulness-oriented activities seem helpful. Now, I just need to do them


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

Yay!







Overcoming DP is very very possible. I healed myself after about 3 painful years of DP. ValleyGirl, havent read that book... how do you compare it to (Feeling Unreal)? thats the only one I read. So this author had DP and cured himself? I was actually wanting to write a book about it myself!! I might do some kind of free, online-book with useful tips and thoughts i found helped me with overcoming my DP. anyone is free to contact me in the meanwhile see how i can help. good to see that other people have recovered as well









love
Abraxas


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

ValleyGirl said:


> Hmm that's weird. I don't know why it says that I'm not accepting pms. Anyways, to answer your questions, absolutely. I have made the most progress in recovery since I have come off of all medication. I do believe that the klonopin helped me function when I was at the point that I was suicidal and unable to get out of bed. I had severe social anxiety and panic attacks and it allowed me to get out of bed and out into public. Still, after a point (and I wish I could give a time frame but I can't) the klonopin actually stopped my progress and started causing excessive anxiety, memory problem, sleep problems. Once I came completely off of it, I saw that it had really not been helping at all. Like I said, I wish I could tell you when it changed from being helpful to being harmful but I can't because I believed that I needed it and it was only retrospectively that I saw it for what it was.


I was thinking of starting a thread on this, but this one seems relevant to what I was just thinking about.

Valleygirl, I wonder if the time when your pills no longer seemed to help was about the time when you were absorbing that book that helped you. Perhaps it helped change patterns of thought/ behaviour and you began recovering and no longer needed the meds?

As a result, they just became an unpleasent drug aggitating your system?

Whether a drug helps may be all relative to the level of disturbance/distress you are under, so when you are in a very bad way they can seem to help - which does have its place - but when you feel better, they can be of no more help than they would be to a healthy well balanced person, and cause problems themselves.

In the end, they are just props that shouldnt be concidered a permanent solution and only really paper over the cracks. You have to get to the root, psychological causes that maintain the condition.

I find all pills and potions I used to take just aggitate me now and all I take these days is a multivitamin, which I take to be a good sign of recovery.

Just thinking aloud. Its good to hear you're doing good.


----------



## SmallTownGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

ValleyGirl said:


> I have had DP for 1 year 6 month 3 weeks and 1 day and I feel SO much better. I contribute it to taking vitamin D3 and reading Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder by Fugen Neziroglu. It's interesting to me how every week I notice a part of my dp that has just gone away and how I am starting to feel like the old me again. I've gotten to a point in my recovery where I honestly feel that I could be ok if it never went completely away. I feel so well and have such meaningful experiences that I could live a full and happy life with dp at this level. I think that's pretty good progress.


That's really good news,I'm glad to see that you're getting better and starting feel like yourself


----------

